# ONLINE MAKEUP SCHOOLING??



## melissakecken (May 3, 2011)

HI ALL!! I will be 37 on May 13th and ALL OF MY LIFE I CAN REMEMBER ALWAYS LOVING MAKEUP!! EVERYWHERE I WENT AS A TEEN ETC PEOPLE WOULD STOP ME AND TELL ME THAT I LOVE YOUR MAKEUP AND WHO DID IT?? And then I would just tell them that I DID IT!! Over the years I have had SEVERAL different health issues come along, depression, anxiety, and alot of health issues that have KNOCKED ME DOWN!! AND I HAVENT REALLY BEEN MY BUBBLY SELF IN YEARS!! All that I can say is that MAKEUP ALWAYS SEEMS to MAKE ME HAPPY!!! Whenever I go to a store, the 1st place I go to is the COSMETICS!! SO I AM TRYING TO GET MYSELF OUT OF THIS RUTT!!! ALOT HAVE HAPPENED TO ME RECENTLY TO WHERE I FINALLY REALIZED THAT I AM ALIVE BUT NOT LIVING!! And then there come the $$$ Issues, I dont like to buy for myself, ALWAYS OTHERS!! I AM A PEOPLE PLEASER!! AND I HAVE A 13 YR OLD SON WHO I ADORE!!! AND HE TOLD ME THAT I AM ALWAYS DOING FOR EVERYONE ELSE SO I NEED TO DO FOR ME TO BE HAPPY!! I want to go to MAKEUP SCHOOL SO BADLY!! But I was checking out online schools because of my health issues, and I have gained ALOT of weight due to having recent THYROID PROBLEMS!!! SO I AM SO EMBARRASED OF MY LOOKS!! I know its whats inside that counts!! GOD HAS TAUGHT ME THAT THE HARD WAT!! LOL!! I used to be a real PRISS, and my nickname was PRISSY MISSY!! What do you all think about MAKEUP ARTISTRY CLASSES ONLINE?? That is really all that I can afford right now, I thought that it would be at least a GREAT START to MY DREAM at the least since its only like $400 at NOMAUSA.COM. ANYONE HEARD OF IT? OR ATTENDED THE ONLINE CLASSES?? Thanks alot HUGS, Melissa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sammiebz (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *melissakecken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HI ALL!! I will be 37 on May 13th and ALL OF MY LIFE I CAN REMEMBER ALWAYS LOVING MAKEUP!! EVERYWHERE I WENT AS A TEEN ETC PEOPLE WOULD STOP ME AND TELL ME THAT I LOVE YOUR MAKEUP AND WHO DID IT?? And then I would just tell them that I DID IT!! Over the years I have had SEVERAL different health issues come along, depression, anxiety, and alot of health issues that have KNOCKED ME DOWN!! AND I HAVENT REALLY BEEN MY BUBBLY SELF IN YEARS!! All that I can say is that MAKEUP ALWAYS SEEMS to MAKE ME HAPPY!!! Whenever I go to a store, the 1st place I go to is the COSMETICS!! SO I AM TRYING TO GET MYSELF OUT OF THIS RUTT!!! ALOT HAVE HAPPENED TO ME RECENTLY TO WHERE I FINALLY REALIZED THAT I AM ALIVE BUT NOT LIVING!! And then there come the $$$ Issues, I dont like to buy for myself, ALWAYS OTHERS!! I AM A PEOPLE PLEASER!! AND I HAVE A 13 YR OLD SON WHO I ADORE!!! AND HE TOLD ME THAT I AM ALWAYS DOING FOR EVERYONE ELSE SO I NEED TO DO FOR ME TO BE HAPPY!! I want to go to MAKEUP SCHOOL SO BADLY!! But I was checking out online schools because of my health issues, and I have gained ALOT of weight due to having recent THYROID PROBLEMS!!! SO I AM SO EMBARRASED OF MY LOOKS!! I know its whats inside that counts!! GOD HAS TAUGHT ME THAT THE HARD WAT!! LOL!! I used to be a real PRISS, and my nickname was PRISSY MISSY!! What do you all think about MAKEUP ARTISTRY CLASSES ONLINE?? That is really all that I can afford right now, I thought that it would be at least a GREAT START to MY DREAM at the least since its only like $400 at NOMAUSA.COM. ANYONE HEARD OF IT? OR ATTENDED THE ONLINE CLASSES?? Thanks alot HUGS, Melissa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I am sorry about everything you are going through and i truly hope you can overcome those obstacles. I think everyone is beautiful regardless of weight gain and other health issues. I have been looking for an online makeup school too because its hard for me to find the time to actually go to class. I have seen NOMAUSA.com as well as http://www.hexmakeupartist.com... I believe Hex is about 2700 bucks, idk if it's worth it, but you do get a certificate for completing the courses and they are only about 4 weeks long. I really want to do this as well but there's the money issue LOL... gahh money is like everything! Anyway, I hope you keep searching for something that will suit you, I am going to keep searching for online make up school as well. It's really hard to tell if its worth it or not. Anyway, hope this helps, sorry for the rambling... lol


----------



## melissakecken (May 3, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE REPLY!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know I have checked out Hex also!! AND FOR THEIR PRICE, YOU CAN JUST GO TO A REGULAR SCHOOL!! I dont know if you agree BUT WHEN I THINK OF ONLINE I THINK LESS MONEY????
Well these are the 3 that I have found so far

1. NOMAUSA.COM

2. HEXMAKEUPARTIST.COM

3. ROBERT JONES BEAUTY ACADEMY and if you go here, they will give you a free course to watch, to me it didnt look like a HUGE DIFFERENCE on the model, so I was alittle BUMMED over that!! BUT ITS FREE!! So try it!!

AND PLEASE KIT WITH ME TO LET ME KNOW HOW ITS GOING WITH YOUR SUCCESS!!

Thanks again my dear, Melissa


----------



## sammiebz (May 3, 2011)

No Problem Melissa.. Glad we can sort of help each other out... I know you would think online schooling would be CHEAPER since we don't technically go and waste energy at the school.. lol... I need to keep looking for school, I'd really like to go to cosmetology school but goodness its like 24 grand! So hopefully we both can find some online make up school... good luck in your search! i will definitely keep in touch with my findings...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about everything Melissa.  I truly hope things get better for you.  Have you thought about simply teaching yourself, watching tutorials, reading articles and blogs online?  I've learned SO much from doing that.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 3, 2011)

I agree, the tutorials here or on you tube are phenomenal and a great way to pick up tips and tricks.


----------



## jeanarick (May 3, 2011)

I have come a long way in a very short time watching tutorials online.  To work as a makeup artist you are not legally required to have a license.  It is nice to have a certificate, but it's not necessary.  There is so much you can learn thru your own research and perserverance.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

It's amazing the amount of info out there, and it's free!  It only took me a couple months of watching tutorials here and there and reading to feel like I am pretty well educated.


----------



## Taira Morgan (Apr 15, 2012)

so with in the states you don't need a license or certificate to be a MUA? Im very interested in to starting my career, but I have heard online schooling is like going on youtube and looking at tutorials, so even though it is cheaper I don't know if it is still worth the money. So I am still just trying to figure out everything and get what I need to get done, done!!


----------



## Sassy ness (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi , Just wondering if you don't need a license the how can you buy make up kits for a lower price.


----------



## Sassy ness (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok , I'm glad to know that but is there a way to get makeup kits vita vendors like Mac ...


----------



## Cassaundra (Jun 12, 2013)

I would not recommend online education. Formal Education is important when you enter a Beauty Industry. Accredited certification will add value to your skill and knowledge.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jun 28, 2013)

I do not recommend online schools if you want to be a professional


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 28, 2013)

> I would not recommend online education. Formal Education is important when you enter a Beauty Industry. Accredited certification will add value to your skill and knowledge.





> I do not recommend online schools if you want to be a professional


 I totally agree 100% and so do other Pro MUA's that are Union Members (I.A.T.S.E.) we all LOL when this topic comes up on set.


----------

